# First Show Coming Up!



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GOOD LUCK!! my season started around March but I'm excited for all the shows this summer!! (should I get this job). I have my first fair of the year May 23rd  and then a schooling show before that May 18th  Make sure you have a lot of fun and take pics for everyone!! I've kinda just started D jumping with a Pelham and OMG I can keep him a hunter apose to becoming Mr. Jumper horse AND I can collect and extend his striding SO MUCH EASIER! I don't feel like I am hanging on his mouth. Oh I <3 Pelhams


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! haha Thumper's the same way- I'm able to actually adjust his stride in the pelham . Ideally, I'd like to do the same in my snaffle, but his mouth is so hard from being ridden in a corkscrew snaffle until he was 9 or or so that it's still a work in progress . Thumper's been getting the occasional bath (which he hates) and I've been working hard to gradually pull his mane (which he ALSO hates LOL) so he'll be all ready for braiding and showing . I was in for a nasty surprise when I went out to ride yesterday, though: Thumper's started rubbing his tail again . It's nearly bald at the top of his tail (in the center of the dock, there are maybe 10 hairs :S), but at least there's still hair on the sides to braid with LOL.
I'll definitely try to get pictures and a video . I have a clinic this coming Sunday, also, so I'll be getting some good insight right before the show! All flatting, which will be useful .


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Have fun at your show! Still love that name Thumper!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Have fun at your show! Still love that name Thumper!


Thanks! I love his name, too . The show's tomorrow- I'm nearly ready lol.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Have a good ride tomorrrow!!


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! lt went fairly well. Considering that 2 months ago we couldn't even get Thumper to canter a course of 4 jumps calmly and one month ago l could barely release and would hit him in the mouth over nearly every jump, it was quite the success! He had a couple mini-rears and bucks in him, but he was just a little hyper because of the bad weather (it was freezing and sleeting for the first half!) and all of the unfamiliar horses and trailers and such. l'm just so proud of him! l love him so much, no matter how naughty he is .
This shows some of our good and bad moments:




We had many more good than bad moments, so it was definitely a good show and a good learning experience .


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

AWESOME video! you rode his little 'hissy fits' well! He's such a cutie pie!!! aawww I can't wait to show next Sunday now!! Gah *jealous*


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks . I think he is, too . Good luck at your show! I hope it goes well!


----------

